# Access synchronisieren



## azaro (29. September 2004)

Hallo Leute,

 ich muss eine AccessDatenbank im Netzwerk an zwei verschiedene Orte ablegen, gleichzeitig sollen Sich beide Datenbanken regelmässig gegenseitig synchronisieren. Hat jemand dafür eine praktikable Lösung.


Gruss
AZARO


----------



## Slizzzer (4. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!

Das geht über die Replikation unter Access.
Da Du 2 Datenbanken hast sollte eine als "Designmaster" und die andere als "Replikat" laufen.
Über den Replikationsmanager kannst Du die beiden DB's dann abgleichen.

Such Dir mal die entsprechenden Artikel aus der Online-Hilfe.
Bei mir ist das schon einige Jahre her, dass ich damit gearbeitet habe. Was ich aber mit Sicherheit sagen kann ist, dass das gut funktioniert hat!

Gruß
Slizzzer


----------



## azaro (6. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Slizzzer,

vielen Dank für den Tip. 

Azaro


----------

